# Wago 841 funktioniert nicht / Netzwerk Anschluss defekt ??



## kintaro (3 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab mir nen gebrauchten Controller 841 besorgt, hab über das Serielle Kabel mit WAGO Ethernet Settings ne Verbindung ohne Probleme aufbauen können. Wenn ich aber ein Netzwerk Kabel an den Router hänge (kein Cross Kabel) wird am Router der belegte Platz nicht angezeigt. Es scheint so als ob für den Router kein Gerät dran hängt. Mein alter 841er wird am anderen Port beim Einstecker sofort über die Status LED am Router erkannt. 
Auch beim einstecken direkt ans Notebook leuchtet die LED am Notebook an der Netzwerk Buchse nicht auf. 
Es scheint so, als ob es den Port an der Wago zerschossen hat. 

Da ich mir aber nicht sicher bin ob es bei einem neuen Controller ohne jedliche Einstellungen nicht auch so ist, würde ich gerne wissen ob es nicht doch normal ist.

Sobald ich eine Netzwerk Adresse vergebe und es mit dem Button Call WBM bestätige, wird der Browser geöffnet. Aber mehr passiert nicht. Die Web Seite zur weiteren Konfiguration wird nicht geöffnet. 

Auch wenn der Controller gebaucht ist, sollte die alte Adresse bereits gelöscht sein. 

Die Endklemme ist dran. 
Die Leds am Contoller zeigen: MS blinkt grün ; I/O permanent grün

Mit nem Netzwerk Scanner werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht weit kommen, da ich den Anschluss eigenlich selber vergeben habe. 

Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen, ich komm selber nicht weiter.

Gruß Kintaro


----------



## floppy (4 Oktober 2010)

Hm, ich weiß nicht so  genau, (is schon was länger her) aber muss man nicht der Wago mit einer Software erst ma ne IP geben? Also, eine, vom Router vergebene IP interessiert die Wago nicht wirklich, oder?
Und wenn Du das schon gemacht haben solltest, dann einfach mal die Submask vergleichen und versuchen zu pingen. Dein Router ist nicht zufällig total auf sicher getrimmt? Mal direkt mit nem Crossed probiert?
Es ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, aber ich weißdas ich ein bisschen an der Wago zu knabbern hatte........


----------



## Senator42 (4 Oktober 2010)

hallo, soweit ich mich erinnern kann gibt es probleme wenn die *uhrzeit/datum* nicht eingestellt ist.
ansonnsten frag doch mal wago, der support ist freundlich, nicht überlaufen und meist hilfreich.


----------



## kintaro (4 Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Hab gleich alles probiert. 
Das mit der Subnet Mask hab ich kontrolliert die stimmt. 
Hab den Controller auch direkt am Notebook über ein Crossover Kabel. Das Kabel hab ich gestern zum testen an die andere 841 gehängt. Da geht am Notebook die Status LED an. 
Die Zeit hab ich jetzt auch mal Syncronisiert , aber ohne Erfolg die Webseite öffnet sich leider weiterhin nicht. Der Browser startet mit der angegebenen Nummer von mir, aber es tut sich nix am Bildaufbau.

Hab bei Wago schon angerufen aber da konnte mir direkt noch keiner weiterhelfen. 

Ich geb die Hoffnung noch nicht auf.


----------



## gravieren (4 Oktober 2010)

Hi

Reagiert die Wago auf einen PING  ?


----------



## kintaro (4 Oktober 2010)

Hi gravieren,

leider nicht. Es kommt immer zur Zeitüberschreitung. Auch die LED "link" bleibt aus.


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Oktober 2010)

hast du schonmal den controller resetet und das filesystem neu entpackt??? kannst du dich mit dem seriellen kabel auf den controller verbinden???


----------



## kintaro (5 Oktober 2010)

Ja, hab den Controller bereits resettet. Auch das Formatieren hab ich schon gemacht. 
Hab über die serielle Schnittstelle und der Software WAGO-IO-Update die aktuelle Firmware ohne Probleme aufspielen können. Das geht Super mit dem Controller. Ein Aufspielen auf den Controller wird über die Serielle Schnittstelle schon gehen. Aber ich denke den vollen Funktionsumfang bekommt man halt nur über die Ethernet Schnittstelle.


----------



## Markus Rupp (6 Oktober 2010)

jap das ist richtig, andere frage, hast du mit dem tcp-/ip-manager die schnittstelle konfiguriert???


----------



## kintaro (6 Oktober 2010)

Nein hab ich nicht gemacht. Welche Software und Schritte sind dafür notwendig? 
Was mir noch einfällt, ist eventuell auch von von Bedeutung. Ich hab den Controller von Version 09 auf V17 geupdatet. Kann es vielleicht auch damit zusammen hängen???

Da der Controller soweit in Ordnung scheint könnte es vielleicht doch noch klappen. Jetzt keimt bei mir wieder etwas Hoffnung auf.


----------



## gravieren (6 Oktober 2010)

Hi

Lese doch mal die "Hardware"-Version deines Controllers ab.


Sende diese mal als E-Mail-Anfrage an den Wago-Service.


Hintergrund, es gibt Begrenzungen von Hardware und Firmwarebegrenzungen.

D.h.  ältere HArdware kann NICHT auf die aktuelle FW hochgerüstet werden.

Mal bei Wago nachfragen.


----------



## kintaro (6 Oktober 2010)

Das Updaten hat Augenscheinlich funktioniert. Über WAGO Ethernet Settings wird jetzt die aktuelle Firmware angezeigt. 
Die Hardware Version ist die 02, also schon ein paar Jahre alt. 
Beim Updaten ging alles ohne Fehlermeldung von statten. Auf den Controller kann man auch weiterhin über die Serielle Schnittstelle zugreifen.
Ich werde mich, wie gravieren schon schreibt, nochmal bei Wago direkt melden.


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 Oktober 2010)

sehr schön, jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder, es gab ja vor ca. 2 jahren neue targets mit neuen firmware-versionen, inkompatiblitäten wurden im releasenote sogar beschrieben *auf kopf hau*

freut mich das es wieder funktioniert


----------



## kintaro (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Rupp,

der Controller geht weiterhin nicht über den Ehternet Anschluss, ich wollte mit meinem letzten Eintrag nur sagen, dass nach dem Update die Serielle Schnittstelle weiterhin erkannt wird und auch die Daten aus dem Controller gelesen und angezeigt werden. 

Mal sehen was bei Wago raus kommt. Die Anfrage läuft bereits.

Edit:
Laut Wago gibt es bei dem Controller diese Problem nicht. Die Hardware Version 02 kann ohne Probleme auf den aktuellen Stand upgedatet werden. 
Somit ist der Port anscheinend doch defekt.


----------



## Markus Rupp (8 Oktober 2010)

hmmm, hast du über wago-ethernet settings mal die einstellungen der tcp-ip-schnittstelle in geänderter form reingeladen???


----------



## kintaro (9 Oktober 2010)

Hab schonmal die Ip Adessen für einen anderen Adressbereich vergeben.
unabhängig vom restlichen Netzwerk. Hat aber leider nix gebracht.


----------

